# HID Kits & LIFETIME WARRANTY



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hello all-

Just wanted to post about some HID kits that I just purchased and wanted to share with everyone else here.

www.sharphid.com

Complete HID kits with the new Ultra Slim Ballasts, your choice of bulb type and color (I went with 4300k). I paid $75 complete, for everything, including shipping and a Lifetime Warranty!

Can't go wrong at this price and not to mention a Lifetime Warranty. I'm putting them in the headlights, fog lights and plow lights.

I briefly talked with the owner and if you mention '007' when placing your order, you'll get priority treatment and handling.

Just so everyone is clear, I have no relationship with this company, just wanted to pass along a great deal to my fellow plowers!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I like those slim ballasts, I will be putting a set in my new sled when i get it this summer! Space is already limited and i want to keep weight to a minimum so this will be perfect! Thanks for the link!

Second thought, that may have even been where i bought the HIDs for my truck, i don't remember though lol


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

The price and warranty sound great, but I just can't bring myself to blinding oncoming motorists with the glare one gets from a conversion.


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

Lifetime warranties only mean so much coming from companies no ones heard of, and no name brand lights. They could be nice, don't get me wrong, but you see that a lot with HID's, even on ebay. 
I'd believe a 'lifetime warranty' from a company like, Phillips.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

do they flash or are they just for brighter head lights


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

just bright headlights


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*are they digitally controlled ?*



sbrennan007;990773 said:


> Hello all-
> 
> Just wanted to post about some HID kits that I just purchased and wanted to share with everyone else here.
> 
> ...


I was reading on there web site and i cant see if they are digitally controlled ?


----------



## JBano13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks to me like sharphid just buys their kits from ddmtuning.com and charges more money. And yes I believe if you go to ddmtuning.com they are digital slim ballasts.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Too Stroked, you said it right, why blind ppl

These should be illegal, so many ppl want to have the European look but won't spend the money to do it right. They buy these cheesy conversion kits and put them into a housing that was design for a conventional bulb and blind everyone.

If your going to do it right, buy the right headlight designed for HID's, if they don't make it for your truck it was probably for a reason.

Just my .02 cents worth


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

ddm tuning is 10 bucks cheaper for the same kits, i woould go with ddm tuning. also as far as blinding people, there not as bad as some people think although the are bright. i would never go back to a regular light bulb i am always going to convert them over to hid in all my cars and trucks in the future!


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Hate to tell ya but ya kinda got taken there bud. Those kits are the same as what DDM Tuning sells outright on their own site here. Either way DDM has had some probs in the past and I have had personal experience with them. Recently they seem to have been improving on the customer service end but I also have/had problems with all of their bulbs. I always just order separate bulbs from elsewhere. VVME.com I think are better and have same warranty. Most these places have lifetime warranty because all these are bought overseas for cheap cheap cheap.

All the ballast are digital. You will be hard pressed to find an analog ballast these days. You can absolutely put these in MOST vehicles and not blind people. You have to adjust the lights properly after you install them though. Its a must! Ive had mine in for over 3 years and I sit up decent and not once have had someone flash me. And contrary to popular believe you dont have to have a projector housing to run HIDs. I can name at least one car right off top my head that doesn have projectors and HID from the factory. Newer housings with the bulb deflector and chrome crystal clear reflectors are ideal for HIDs compared to older opaque housings with no deflectors.  Here is a writeup Ive done about HIDs in the past.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Eyesell;1079150 said:


> Too Stroked, you said it right, why blind ppl
> 
> These should be illegal, so many ppl want to have the European look but won't spend the money to do it right. They buy these cheesy conversion kits and put them into a housing that was design for a conventional bulb and blind everyone.
> 
> ...


They ARE illegal... But so is speeding, texting and driving, etc. No amount of laws can instill common sense.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

2 things with aftermarket hid headlights
.#1 they are not DOT legal for on road use in the united states.
#2 not sure on other makes, but on ford diesels with power enhancers when you turn the headlights on, most of the time they shut the engine off.


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

tjctransport;1287947 said:


> 2 things with aftermarket hid headlights
> .#1 they are not DOT legal for on road use in the united states.
> #2 not sure on other makes, but on ford diesels with power enhancers when you turn the headlights on, most of the time they shut the engine off.


That just sounds whacky to me.


----------

